# 2013 Smokin' in the Square, Pensacola FL KCBS Competition



## nickyb (Dec 24, 2012)

I have finally done it.  I have finally signed up to compete in a BBQ event.  This one is pretty local to me and I signed up for the Pro spot as well as for the People's Choice Challenge.  Looking forward to it.  Anyone else signed up or if you are in the area and interested here is the link www.smokininthesquare.com 

Doh just noticed I goofed the title up.  Fixed now /me facepalm


----------

